# What do you think of my Garage setup?



## pknavarro (May 15, 2013)

I just finished setting up my shop and wanted to see what you guys thought of it. It's all setup in my garage with the exception of the washout booth which I custom built to fit in my laundry room since I did not have a drain in my garage. In order to save money, I built the screen rack, vacuum exposure unit, washout booth, and dry box. I also built a screen holder for the screens so I can use both hands to coat the screens. I'm open for critique as I am by no means an expert at this. This is my first time getting into the screen printing business and I've yet to print a shirt in my shop. All I've done in the past is order transfers and used my heat press. I've also done some vinyl designs and rhinestones. Finally decided to dive into screen printing.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

nice work. I built my first exposure unit too. I used a 1/4" thick sheet of glass on top of a box lined with mirrors and full of lights. No vacuum top at that time just thick black felt and many books lol.
You'll need some sort of exhaust system. perhaps an exhausting fan in your window. I don't get your setup for coating screens. Always have coated holding the screen in one hand and scoop coater in other so I can control the angle of the screen as I coat. But I've been doing it for a hundred years. best of luck to you. you are neat and organized and it's obvious you put a lot of thought into what you've done.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll also add that nothing teaches like experience, so always use your brain. Nowadays people have the benefit of youtube, which more often than not can also show you what not to do. If you can read some books or online about the properties and mechanics of what you are doing, it can help you be a better printer. It is a craft that has a lot to do with muscle memory and having a good eye and feel for it, but there is also the physics and chemistry side which is important too.


----------



## pknavarro (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback Artlife. I'm doing some more research right now. I'm trying my best to eliminate errors the first time around but experience will be the best teacher in the end so I'll prob just dive right in. I'm going to try my first print tonight or tomorrow and see how everything works together.


----------



## Pardigital (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice! Keep us posted.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Looks great! Break a leg!


----------



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

*LOOKS GREAT !!!!!!! 

My shop is in my apartment and my space is super limited....... Good luck ..... it's going to be a great adventure for you *


----------



## pknavarro (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the encouragement guys. I'm really passionate about this. I'll keep you all posted. I'm sure there'll be lots of trial and errors to come as well as many questions.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice DIY!

Now I want your secret for how you disappeared all the stuff that everyone normally has in their garage 
I built a storage shed to move garage stuff into, but am still tripping over non-printing stuff in the garage :-(

I rigged a "vent hood" over my heat press with a 12" SonoTube with holes cut into it as the ridge. Draped a shower curtain over that and fashioned ends out of cardboard and wood lath to make the traditional inverted "V" shaped hood. The SonoTube leads to a 10" through-wall fan hooked up to a dimmer. Works a treat.


----------



## drscotty14 (Mar 23, 2011)

looks great! you have way more than i did starting out!


----------



## pknavarro (May 15, 2013)

***UPDATE** What do you think of my Garage setup?*

I've finally printed my first tshirt. What do you guys think? I know I have a long way to go but I'll get better with practice. I did run into a problem with the ink when trying to flood the screen. The black ink is so thick that it's hard to flood the screen. I'm using the Midnight Black ink from KolorMatrix. Has anyone used this ink before and can you tell me how you've gotten past this issue? Maybe it's just not working because I'm a NOOB!


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

That is awesome for a first shirt. Your set up is sweet. I started in my garage as well and used to wash screens out under my deck. Keep at it, you can make some serious money printing in your garage.


----------



## pknavarro (May 15, 2013)

ben9898 said:


> That is awesome for a first shirt. Your set up is sweet. I started in my garage as well and used to wash screens out under my deck. Keep at it, you can make some serious money printing in your garage.


Thanks Steve. I think I'm a long way from making any money since I still haven't perfected screen printing yet and don't know how to price my jobs. Any advice would be nice since you started in your garage as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

*Good looking shirt...... well done!!! 

Black ink should be thin ..... you should have no problem flooding a screen with black ink. I have never used that brand. Pay attention to your squegee... if it's hard to flood, use more of an angle. *


----------



## Full Moon (May 13, 2015)

Looks like a pretty good setup too me. I'm at about the same stage as you with this. The print looks great! I'm working out of the basement, wish I had room to move around like you.
I have one of those pre-registration boards. I glued a few tube end caps from the plumbing dept on it to make a jig that my screens fit into. It keeps my screens in place on the board so I don't have to worry about it moving around while registering the film. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

There is one thing you haven't mentioned about your shop that could shut you down permanently.

Does your shop location violate any local or county zoning laws. In most cases a production facility in a residential neighborhood (whether a garage, basement, free standing structure or apartment operation) is prohibited by cities and towns.

Also confirm whether your type of business requires a business license. There may also be other licenses and permits for such things as fire safety complaince, dangerous chemicals on site, meeting commercial electrical code, plumbing code, air quality code, fire extinguishers, waste water disposal rules and complying with OSHA rules if you have even one part-time employee.

Although you may initially go unnoticed sooner or later the city will discover your business and you will be blessed with a visit from the city or county zoning inspector. Anything from an unhappy neighbor to one of your competitors reporting you can trigger a city inspector visit.

You may be hit instantly with a stop operation order and a daily dollar fine for continuing to do business out of compliance. The delays in relocating your shop (if even possible) will likely lose you customers in the interim. Business interruption usually incurs unexpected expenses.

Most cities have websites where you can learn if it is legal to operate your shop in a non-commercial location. I encourage you to visit their website right away.

Oh, one last thing...confirm your homeowners insurance will cover any insurance claim knowing you have a commercial operation in your home or apartment. I know of instances where insurance claims for losses were disallowed because of this.

Be safe and cover all of your bases upfront.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice set up. I didn't notice much work counter space. You will need an area to prep your shirts before your print and an area to package. I like to keep those separate from where I mix my inks and such. 

I like your exposure unit. Good job on your set up!


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I print out my garage also. as long as you dont let customers know you print out the garage you will be ok. I also switched to waterbase as now my work shop is super clean. I like your drying rack and the whole setup look super clean. you should try switching to more waterbase less mess to cleanup and the hand vs plastisol omg.


----------



## RReese76 (Jul 10, 2015)

Super nice setup! I love the amount of space you have available and you have some nice equipment on hand that will make your life easier. Nicely done!


----------



## Rebelgraphics (Dec 10, 2015)

Im getting a 6/4 Riley Jr..... Did you get that stand from Harbor Freight? I was looking at one today and was indecisive


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

What are the power/electrical specs of your conveyor dryer? And is that a dedicated panel behind it?

That's the only thing holding me back from getting my setup; the conveyor dryer. I may need to upgrade my panel to a 200 amp. It's a 150 amp service but with only 1 double breaker slot left. I'll need another one for the flash dryer as well, from what I've read.

Loving the setup!


----------



## Pardigital (Feb 17, 2014)

WalkingZombie said:


> What are the power/electrical specs of your conveyor dryer? And is that a dedicated panel behind it?
> 
> I may need to upgrade my panel to a 200 amp. It's a 150 amp service but with only 1 double breaker slot left. I'll need another one for the flash dryer as well, from what I've read.
> 
> Loving the setup!


Free up some space with these-
Shop Square D QO 20-Amp Tandem Circuit Breaker at Lowes.com


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Pardigital said:


> Free up some space with these-
> Shop Square D QO 20-Amp Tandem Circuit Breaker at Lowes.com


Hmm nice. I'll ask my wife's cousin, who's an electrician, about that. He's coming over this week to add up the power usage to make sure I don't overload the box. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## concrete5 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice looking shop! I'm hoping to set up a similar size shop in the new year. 

What do you think of the RH Jr 6/2? I was thinking of buying a 6/4 RH Jr & leaving off 2 arms as I start up (save space)...then add on later if/when get busier..


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Too clean. I'll bet you don't drink or have a pony tail, either.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Screen Medics said:


> There is one thing you haven't mentioned about your shop that could shut you down permanently.
> 
> Does your shop location violate any local or county zoning laws. In most cases a production facility in a residential neighborhood (whether a garage, basement, free standing structure or apartment operation) is prohibited by cities and towns.
> 
> ...


This is not always true. Most cities have ordinances as you mention about running a business but if you are simply a production many have exception if you have no employees and don't have customers picking up. You may still have a home owner association though that have rules against it so yes it's always best to check. 

I myself live in a rural area and can have 2 employees but no customer traffic. We deliver every job and honestly I think this helps business. You may have to read the ordinance and have it interpreted by a attorney. A fellow printer that lives in the city had a neighbor call on them. City tells them they can't run a business at their home. After a call to attorney and then a letter to the city the city sends a retraction to the letter as he doesn't have any employees and either delivers or ships all their product. If they can regulate this far most home based business would be illegal including mailing services, eBay sales and more.


----------



## tommywilson1296 (Dec 26, 2015)

it looks amazing , nice work there utilizing the space


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

Where do you park your car? I personally like having my garage for the truck and my tools.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Although it depends on the state, generally if you do not receive any customers, then none of the insane rules apply (everything from parking to handicap access, signage, zoning etc). Those are public retail business regulations. Anything in your home simply has to meet the same codes and standards as anything else in your house. Homeowners policies vary greatly so one would have to consult it to make sure, but a legal home business should be covered. There are many home businesses and just because you have some equipment doesn't make any difference. Someone doing furniture refinishing for instance would have to show proper chemical disposal. Screen printing is famous for being a garage business. I would encourage anyone to use water based products in a home business though, it'll be much easier to reassure the ignorant that it's safe and eco-friendly.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Most cities now have accepted home based businesses and as long as you let them know it's happening they are fine with it. You should still check with your city bylaws. Just play dumb and say "I'm thinking of starting a t-shirt business from home where no customers will come and no employees, are there any bylaws I should be aware of?" And as long as you ask nicely they will tell you everything you need to know. Don't tell them you already have it set up.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

artlife said:


> Although it depends on the state, generally if you do not receive any customers, then none of the insane rules apply (everything from parking to handicap access, signage, zoning etc). Those are public retail business regulations. Anything in your home simply has to meet the same codes and standards as anything else in your house. Homeowners policies vary greatly so one would have to consult it to make sure, but a legal home business should be covered. There are many home businesses and just because you have some equipment doesn't make any difference. Someone doing furniture refinishing for instance would have to show proper chemical disposal. Screen printing is famous for being a garage business. I would encourage anyone to use water based products in a home business though, it'll be much easier to reassure the ignorant that it's safe and eco-friendly.


The water base ink being Eco-friendly is totally untrue. The Green Galaxy products for instance, right on their web page says doesn't contain any harsh chemicals but while checking the MSDS it contains a chemical that is classified as hazardous. The ink isn't classified as hazardous due to the concentration amount in the ink. 

They also boast that you can clean up with water. This alone can get you into trouble. Water base ink should have a degrader used on them. This will start the break down of of any chemicals and also help bind any pigments from the ink so they can be removed if the pre filter at a water treatment plant. Some municipal treatment plants require the use of such degraders, this is just not screen printing but many other products. 

One should do their own research as its your responsibility to find out requirements. Ignorance will not excuse you for any fines.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

that's rather obvious (doing one's own research, knowing what you are using). I used very safe water based inks and accompanying emulsion when I started out. I reclaimed with bleach and my inks cleaned up with soap and water. That was in the 80's. There's no reason it can't be done today.


----------



## josie597 (Jun 10, 2013)

it looks great a it warm were you live?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

josie597 said:


> it looks great a it warm were you live?


 Nice Job, it look great


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

artlife said:


> that's rather obvious (doing one's own research, knowing what you are using). I used very safe water based inks and accompanying emulsion when I started out. I reclaimed with bleach and my inks cleaned up with soap and water. That was in the 80's. There's no reason it can't be done today.


A lot of things in the 80's were allowed that aren't today. Just cause you can do it doesn't make it legal, ethical or morally correct. I haven't found 1 waterbase ink that should be allowed to be called Eco friendly. They all contain hazardous materials just cause its a small amount doesn't make it "eco" friendly IMO. Take a small amount of poison, radiation, hazardous chemical and put it in your food. would you eat it? this is what can happen if your not degrading you inks properly to plants, fish and other animals. Some of the pigments used in all inks, plastisol or water base are harmful to plankton and other microscopic plants and animals while is totally harmless to humans. Part of ink degraders make the pigments bind allowing the to be removed easily at a water treatment facility. Bigger cities for the most part can now handle this easily, but there is still over 40% waste treatment plants in the US that aren't up to par and can be discharging some of these materials into rivers and streams. A gallon of water base ink degrader runs $25-$50 and can last thousands of shirts. Is it really worth putting a few extra pennies per shirt in ones pocket vs doing the responsible thing.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow way to beat a dead horse.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

artlife said:


> Wow way to beat a dead horse.


Not a dead horse. I seen your claiming to be in Jacksonville Florida. Happen to been raised in Flordia. I am willing to bet the St. John's river protection group and the EPA would be very interested to know of your shops activities. I can't let others think it's ok to irresponsibly just wash non degraded ink down the drain and that this crap that these water base inks are "Eco" friendly.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

sben763 said:


> Not a dead horse. I seen your claiming to be in Jacksonville Florida. Happen to been raised in Flordia. I am willing to bet the St. John's river protection group and the EPA would be very interested to know of your shops activities. I can't let others think it's ok to irresponsibly just wash non degraded ink down the drain and that this crap that these water base inks are "Eco" friendly.


You're a real piece of work you know. I suggest someone attempt to use products sold as eco-friendly or better than regular plastisol and somehow I'm evil? I say what I did back in the 80's using top quality products sold for the home hobbyist at the time and somehow that means I'm doing the same today or whatever nonsense you are spouting, and then you threaten me? What sort of person are you?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

artlife said:


> You're a real piece of work you know. I suggest someone attempt to use products sold as eco-friendly or better than regular plastisol and somehow I'm evil? I say what I did back in the 80's using top quality products sold for the home hobbyist at the time and somehow that means I'm doing the same today or whatever nonsense you are spouting, and then you threaten me? What sort of person are you?


First off I didnt threaten you. Second off as a professorial that you claim to be you should know what's in your products and how to use them properly. There is no standard for any of our products to be eco friendly. So your saying your not washing your water base inks down the drain today or not printing at all? 

Tell you what you seem to be older. Let your kids or grandkids finger paint with them if their so Eco friendly. I think your the piece of work. These companies fill your guys heads full of BS and you believe them. 

Look up waterbase they all contain a hazardous chemical. Look up plastisol. No hazardous chemicals. You'd be dangerous if you knew what your talking about. I'm not saying one is better then the other I just finding totally irresponsible for those you that claim to be these long term printers and not know the products your using. What sort of person am I. Responsible not spreading the BS that you and these other companies are spreading.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

[media]http://www.unionink.com/unionink/msds/msds-doc/PAGE.pdf[/media] Here is a Union ink MSDS. Section 3. No hazardous chemicals 

No hazardous ingredients as defined by OSHA 29 CFR 1910.1200 While these products are not classified as hazardous under OSHA regulations, this MSDS contains valuable information important to the safe handling and proper use of these products. This MSDS should be available for employees and other users or handlers of these products 

[media]http://www.screenprinting.com/screenprinting/documents/msds-green-galaxy-ab-range-water-based-ink.pdf[/media]. Green Galaxy MSDS section 2 

The product is not classified as hazardous pursuant to the provisions set forth in Directives 67/548/EEC and 1999/45/EC and/or EC Regulation 1272/2008 (CLP) (and subsequent amendments and supplements). However, since the product contains hazardous substances in concentrations such as to be declared in section no. 3, it requires a safety data sheet with appropriate information, compliant to EC Regulation 1907/2006 and subsequent amendments. 

I took the time to paste the hazardous sections. I highly recommend anyone getting into screen printing learn your products and chemicals proper use and disposal. Not just what the law allows either. Some locals you can simply throw away plastisol in the trash. Other places you can't. Simply running them though the dryer allows it to be thrown in the trash. Same goes with waterbase. 

Sorry to anyone offended but since this forum is used by new printer for information I feel that the information should be correct and not something some company or other ignorant person post.


----------



## alwilson (Jan 26, 2013)

What is the problem with customers knowing? Just curious. My shop is my garage and all my customers come here to pick up their orders.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

alwilson said:


> What is the problem with customers knowing? Just curious. My shop is my garage and all my customers come here to pick up their orders.


I'm not entirely sure but it probably has to do with the person getting hurt on your premises and suing or God forbid gets killed. Probably same for employees as well.

I'll admit, I thought water based was a lot safer then plastisol. I will def start paying closer attention to what I have in my shop!
Thanks sben and artlife for that debate. Hopefully others take something away from it like I did.
Love this forum!!!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

FiveOneSix said:


> I'm not entirely sure but it probably has to do with the person getting hurt on your premises and suing or God forbid gets killed. Probably same for employees as well.
> 
> I'll admit, I thought water based was a lot safer then plastisol. I will def start paying closer attention to what I have in my shop!
> Thanks sben and artlife for that debate. Hopefully others take something away from it like I did.
> Love this forum!!!


That could be one issue. Another issues is local codes. I live in a rural area and can run my business with 2 employees or less but cant have customers stop by. We are a delivery only. Others think that some customers may think a garage setup may not be professional work. One should let their work speak for themselves. Funny thing is here one of the biggest shops is one of the biggest jokes. I get more work from their screw ups.


----------



## pknavarro (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

pknavarro said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback guys.


Your garage setup is nice. Let's see some pics in a year or 2 to see how well it keeps clean. How big is the space. I have been working out of a 16x20 space for 9 years. 6/6 M&R sidewinder 12 ft X 3 ft dryer washout booth Newman roller table screen dryer and floor standing exposure unit. It's super cramped. 

I think I finally got all my permits for new shop for spring. Going to try and get a new workhorse sabre auto.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

sben763 said:


> Your garage setup is nice. Let's see some pics in a year or 2 to see how well it keeps clean. How big is the space. I have been working out of a 16x20 space for 9 years. 6/6 M&R sidewinder 12 ft X 3 ft dryer washout booth Newman roller table screen dryer and floor standing exposure unit. It's super cramped.
> 
> I think I finally got all my permits for new shop for spring. Going to try and get a new workhorse sabre auto.


Going industrial? No more home shop? Or are you building a new shop space at your house?


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

pknavarro said:


> Thanks for the feedback Artlife. I'm doing some more research right now. I'm trying my best to eliminate errors the first time around but experience will be the best teacher in the end so I'll prob just dive right in. I'm going to try my first print tonight or tomorrow and see how everything works together.


Nice set up bud! My shop isn't even set up yet and it's already a mess haha. I'll post some pics when it's ready to go


----------



## angelsafoot (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks better than ours, great job, enjoy


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

Looks really nice, good job!


----------

